# [SOLVED] iwl3945 - wlan0 interface fehlt

## Pamino

Hallo. Habe o.g. Wlan karte und hatte lang Zeit keinerlei Probleme wenn ich jetzt jedoch versuche /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start auszuführen passiert folgendes:

 *Quote:*   

>  * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]
> 
>  * Starting wlan0
> 
>  *   Configuration not set for wlan0 - assuming DHCP
> ...

 

/var/log/messages erzählt mir das:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> network interface wlan0 does not exist
> 
> 

 

Kurz iwconfig befragt und tatsächlic existiert wlan0 nicht mehr! selbstverständlich ist das modul geladen. Habe eigendlich nichts verändert am system nur dass ich die karte ne weile nicht mehr ihn betrieb hatte!!! Coldplug o.ä habe ich nicht, falls das eine ROlle spielt... Hat immer wunderbar funktioniert (nutze wpasupplicant)

 :Embarassed: 

Danke euchLast edited by Pamino on Sat Nov 22, 2008 12:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

Du könntest erstmal in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules schauen ob es da wirklich noch ein wlan Device gibt, oder ob es jetzt umbenannt wurde oder sonstirgendwas.

Könnte auch plötzlich unter eth1 oder wlan1 zu finden sein.

----------

## Pamino

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Du könntest erstmal in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules schauen ob es da wirklich noch ein wlan Device gibt, oder ob es jetzt umbenannt wurde oder sonstirgendwas.
> 
> Könnte auch plötzlich unter eth1 oder wlan1 zu finden sein.

 

 *Quote:*   

> # This file was automatically generated by the /lib64/udev/write_net_rules
> 
> # program run by the persistent-net-generator.rules rules file.
> 
> #
> ...

 

Scheint wohl zu sitmmen?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Max Steel

Tjaaaa, dann wäre das nächste:

```
Configuration not set for wlan0
```

Soll heißen, überprüfe mal /etc/conf.d/net

Allerdings entschuldige bitte meine Unwissenheit, aber ich schwöre auf das Kabel, und kann dir nicht sehr viele Infos geben.

Evtl. gibt es noch einen sauberen wiki-Eintrag oder etwas ähnliches.

----------

## Pamino

tja was soll ich sagen ... es ist natürlcih konfiguriert, aber so weit kommt der script ja nicht, da es das interface gar nicht gibt!

Ty

----------

## Max Steel

Natürlich wäre noch festzustellen ob du das Modul eingebaut, hast, könnte ja sein das du den Kernel upgedatet hast, aber das Modul nicht wieder gebaut.

Falls du den Treiber im KErnel verwendest, hast du den evtl abgeschalten, oder aber falls du das Ebuild benutzt dieses nicht neugebaut, das könnte natürlich auch sein.

Für diese Treiber-Ebuilds empfehle ich module-rebuild

mergen und dann module-rebuild rebuild.

----------

## root_tux_linux

iwl3945 geladen?

firmware drauf? /lib/firmware

----------

## AmonAmarth

was sagt dmesg nach dem "modproben" des moduls?

(erst modprobe -r $modulname dann modprobe $modulname

----------

## Pamino

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> was sagt dmesg nach dem "modproben" des moduls?
> 
> (erst modprobe -r $modulname dann modprobe $modulname

 

 *Quote:*   

> iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC
> 
> iwl3945: MAC is in deep sleep!
> 
> iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC
> ...

 

iwl3945 ist kein ebuild sondern im "normalen" kernel. (benutze tuxonice-2.6.24-r9)

Und firmware scheint da zu sein... 

 *Quote:*   

> $ ls /lib/firmware/
> 
> iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode
> 
> 

 

----------

## Ampheus

Der "kill switch" ist der Schalter am Laptop, mit dem WLAN ein- und ausgeschaltet werden kann. Falls der bei dir nicht auf "off" steht, versuch es einmal den support für rfkill aus dem kernel zu entfernen. Das hat bei mir einmal dasselbe Problem mit dem Treiber behoben.

----------

## Pamino

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> Der "kill switch" ist der Schalter am Laptop, mit dem WLAN ein- und ausgeschaltet werden kann. Falls der bei dir nicht auf "off" steht, versuch es einmal den support für rfkill aus dem kernel zu entfernen. Das hat bei mir einmal dasselbe Problem mit dem Treiber behoben.

 OH GOTT WIE PEINLICH!   :Embarassed:   ICh hab mich schon immer gefragt was der kleine schalter da unten zu bedeuten hat!!! Danke danke   :Rolling Eyes:   :Embarassed: 

----------

